# Lilly's two boys :)



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sooooo , Lilly had two boys , on my birthday , lol..
She was due the 7th , but surprised me with goo on Monday afternoon and two boys not too soon after i started running around in circles trying to get everything i conveniently left in a big bucket in my feed room , steps from the barn…took me a while to remember where i put it though , :faint:

Never had bottle babies , so i planned on pulling these babies or at least thats i was hoping to do. Not sure if i would be able to for one i could miss the whole thing completely and two if she cried even once for them i would break like a twig and give them right back to her the softee i am :sigh:

But , i did it  Surprisingly enough , with Skyla's help 
The first boy , a little over 8 pounds , was a bit hard for her to push the head through , he was presented correctly , and after a while , i assisted her just enough to get the head out , then the rest was all Lilly 
The second boy , all of six pounds 9 ounces made entry into the world like a rocket ! He seriously shot out so fast , i almost missed him ! 
But , all is well now  Lilly isn't missing them really , she never saw or heard them so i think that helped. She did look through the shavings a bit though , i held my breath while she did that…..she looked up at me all confused  I felt so bad , like a real jerk to have taken her babies. But after that ,she accepted the fact that something indeed happened , but she can't quite put her hoof on it ……
Everytime i go into the barn , she gives me the stink eye and yells at me :laugh: Her wether from last year is with her , so he is keeping her occupied and snuggles up next to her at night 

Without boring you guys anymore , here are my boys 
Its so not easy to get pictures of them when i can't get two inches away from them before they are running to momma , lol….
Yes , they are in my house , in the TV room of course , lol..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awwwww Laura they are adorable!!! I love the markings they have


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Stephanie  They are definitely colorful , lol.. 
Take right after their momma


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh my goodness  I love her! So you have one left to kid,right?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am so jealous of those long nubian ears...my girls could use more length in their ears...


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Their ears are SO BIG, laura!!! Wow makes 'em look top-heavy, lol :lol: Super cute coloring too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks  Yeah , gotta love those ears , lol..

Yes Steph , one more , a LaMancha named Blondie.
Not sure of her due date , but its going to be this month , soon too


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Praying for does for you ray:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Me too , but its ok , whatever i get i get 
I gave up on the grab bag option , lol…
Once i saw the "buck feet" i was like , oh well , figures , i get the Stans…:doh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol :lol: Yeah, I got 6 Stans!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yay!! Gorgeous boys!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

They are beyond cute!! I LOVE the ears! (And your house is pretty, too.)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't worry, I got 6 Stans too...  :sigh: still have three more to go too...

and even though u already told you they are ADORABLE!!!  o love the one with the pink nose!  he's so cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my.... Laura they are amazing! Sooo cute and soooo beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Dawww <3


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats, they're gorgeous!!! I just want to steal them and bring them home with me


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone  I can't believe they are bouncing around already , lol.. and affectionate isn't the word ! This is my first time experiencing bottle babies and i must say its the greatest , even though the worry and stress that i'm doing everything right does get the best of me at times , its still totally worth 
it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Bottle babies are lots of fun! And you are doing an maxing job with them!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh my.... Laura they are amazing! Sooo cute and soooo beautiful! Congratulations!!


Thanks Victoria  I love them ! 
They are marked so much like their momma i was so happy and those ears are just crazy , lol..They certainly are amazing little creatures .
I was sitting on the floor with them and they are bouncing around , one jumped up and right into my arms ! I know it was just by chance , but boy did that feel good and gave me such a kick. I put him down , and he did it again ! 
Did i say I'm in love


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Bottle babies are lots of fun! And you are doing an maxing job with them!


They are  And thanks , don't mind all my around the clock questions&#8230;..


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh my those are some beautiful babies!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol! You know I don't mind


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Dave


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Goodness how did I miss this thread?!?
Congrats Laura! Your Stans are so cute!!


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Both are super cute but I just love that fancy pair of knee-high stockings!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

margaret said:


> Goodness how did I miss this thread?!?
> Congrats Laura! Your Stans are so cute!!


Thanks Margaret  Everyone is so busy now with kiddings and all , especially you 
Yeah, they are pretty cute little Stans , lol..
I guess Lacie has renamed male baby goats :laugh:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful,beautiful babies!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Love your bottle babies - they will learn to get in your lap for loves- mine did


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh wow! I missed this thread too! Laura, they are BEAUTIFUL! I absolutely LOVE their color!! Congratulations!


----------

